
GrooveHQ’s ‘Free Forever’ Plan – What You Should Know - uaygsfdbzf
http://haydenjames.io/groovehqs-free-forever-plan-what-you-should-know/
======
chollida1
Wow, if this is true, then its awful. As of right now the offer of free
forever is still up on the website.

> In software dev, sometimes a test without writing weeks and months of code
> is worth it. We’ve had this test going for 3 months and haven’t had anyone
> complain.

If the blog post is accurate, this is a really telling statement as to the
ethics of the company. It's one thing to A/B test your new logo or colour of
your "Sign Up" button. Its another thing to fraudulently offer a service to
people.

Or put another way, the moment you offer free for life, it had better be
because you mean it, not because you are trying to trap people into using your
service.

